# TEAM HONKY TONK AT ITS BEST



## teamhonkytonk (Nov 14, 2008)

THIS WAS A GREAT HUNT .


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

NIce wad of geese. 8)


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

nice pile of dead birds.

another "team", how does one join?? i hear team "lame" is the team to be on these days...








all in good fun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pile there. keep it up.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Nice pile of honkers. Utah or elswhere?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Who named your team? These duck hunting teams are just stupid and what is even more ridiculous is the stupid names that go with them. This is something most 3rd graders are doing. You get on here and talk about how awesome your team is doing, post up some pictures that may be from Canada or even from 5 years ago. You give little or no information about the hunt along with your pictures, it makes we wonder if you live and hunt just to post a few pics of piles of birds on the forums and get praise from other duck hunters trying to jack up thier posting numbers. For all involved, get a life!

BTW I'm starting a new hunting team myself. It will be called the "Pathetic Quack Attackers". You may join if you are a lonely duck hunter who lacks confidence and has nothing else to live for in life. You must also be a pathetic duck hunter not capable of finding and shooting ducks by yourself. You may also only post pictures with at least 2 limits of birds and you must give no details about the hunt, especially if it is private or leased land or is located outside of Utah. Please PM if you want to join up, everybody is doing it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> Who named your team? These duck hunting teams are just stupid and what is even more ridiculous is the stupid names that go with them. This is something most 3rd graders are doing. You get on here and talk about how awesome your team is doing, post up some pictures that may be from Canada or even from 5 years ago. You give little or no information about the hunt along with your pictures, it makes we wonder if you live and hunt just to post a few pics of piles of birds on the forums and get praise from other duck hunters trying to jack up thier posting numbers. For all involved, get a life!
> 
> BTW I'm starting a new hunting team myself. It will be called the "Pathetic Quack Attackers". You may join if you are a lonely duck hunter who lacks confidence and has nothing else to live for in life. You must also be a pathetic duck hunter not capable of finding and shooting ducks by yourself. You may also only post pictures with at least 2 limits of birds and you must give no details about the hunt, especially if it is private or leased land or is located outside of Utah. Please PM if you want to join up, everybody is doing it.


WOW dont you think you are a little harsh there. I hate to say it we hunt in utah. yea we might do some hunt out of state but 90% of are hunts are in utah. There nothing wrong being part of a team. No you dont have to kill a limt of birds every time.Some of are best hunts have not fired a shot but we still had a great time out there luaghing and joking around. Man get of his back. that why this form is getting dum becasue people like you just ahve to bitch about something. good hell. if you wnat to talk about it pm me and we can talk about it that way. btw way are you just mad that they got in to some birds and put the hurt on them ?

TEAM HONLY TONK AT IT BEST. Dont worry about these guys that are ass hole on here.Because there a bunch think they know it all and every one else is wrong.Btw I like your team name


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

> toasty wrote:
> 
> Who named your team? These duck hunting teams are just stupid and what is even more ridiculous is the stupid names that go with them. This is something most 3rd graders are doing. You get on here and talk about how awesome your team is doing, post up some pictures that may be from Canada or even from 5 years ago. You give little or no information about the hunt along with your pictures, it makes we wonder if you live and hunt just to post a few pics of piles of birds on the forums and get praise from other duck hunters trying to jack up thier posting numbers. For all involved, get a life!
> 
> BTW I'm starting a new hunting team myself. It will be called the "Pathetic Quack Attackers". You may join if you are a lonely duck hunter who lacks confidence and has nothing else to live for in life. You must also be a pathetic duck hunter not capable of finding and shooting ducks by yourself. You may also only post pictures with at least 2 limits of birds and you must give no details about the hunt, especially if it is private or leased land or is located outside of Utah. Please PM if you want to join up, everybody is doing it.


wow,, what was that all about???


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> toasty said:
> 
> 
> > Who named your team? These duck hunting teams are just stupid and what is even more ridiculous is the stupid names that go with them. This is something most 3rd graders are doing. You get on here and talk about how awesome your team is doing, post up some pictures that may be from Canada or even from 5 years ago. You give little or no information about the hunt along with your pictures, it makes we wonder if you live and hunt just to post a few pics of piles of birds on the forums and get praise from other duck hunters trying to jack up thier posting numbers. For all involved, get a life!
> ...


What?


----------



## teamhonkytonk (Nov 14, 2008)

toasty said:


> Who named your team? These duck hunting teams are just stupid and what is even more ridiculous is the stupid names that go with them. This is something most 3rd graders are doing. You get on here and talk about how awesome your team is doing, post up some pictures that may be from Canada or even from 5 years ago. You give little or no information about the hunt along with your pictures, it makes we wonder if you live and hunt just to post a few pics of piles of birds on the forums and get praise from other duck hunters trying to jack up thier posting numbers. For all involved, get a life!
> 
> BTW I'm starting a new hunting team myself. It will be called the "Pathetic Quack Attackers". You may join if you are a lonely duck hunter who lacks confidence and has nothing else to live for in life. You must also be a pathetic duck hunter not capable of finding and shooting ducks by yourself. You may also only post pictures with at least 2 limits of birds and you must give no details about the hunt, especially if it is private or leased land or is located outside of Utah. Please PM if you want to join up, everybody is doing it.


WELL TOASTY I REALLY DIDN'T WANT TO COME ON THIS FORUM TO BE JUDGED BY ANYONE. I DON'T BELIEVE I'VE EVER GONE OFF ON YOU BEFORE. I THINK YOU ARE JEALOUS. GREAT HUNTS TAKE TIME AND SCOUTING TIME IS WHY WE ARE SUCCESSFUL. I THINK I CAN LINE YOU UP WITH TEAM WALMART AND YOU CAN PRO STAFF FOR THEM. NEXT TIME YOU WANT TO BE COOL TRY GIVING THEM AN "ATTA BOY" INSTEAD OF TRYING TO DRAG THEM DOWN TO YOUR LEVEL!! I DID GET A GOOD CHUCKLE OUT OF IT. HOPE YOU CAN GETTEM SOMEDAY TOO!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

toasty said:


> Who named your team? These duck hunting teams are just stupid and what is even more ridiculous is the stupid names that go with them.
> 
> BTW I'm starting a new hunting team myself. It will be called the "Pathetic Quack Attackers".


Toasty,

we all ready have a "team" for all us loosers that cant get on any other "team"...

welcome to team "LAME"!!!!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I'm not trying to drag you down. I'm glad you shot a bunch of geese. Your post is just a pile of geese. I don't know where you shot those geese, but if you did it in utah I have no doubt you put a lot of work towards having a good hunt. Your post could have been great with some pics of the layouts and all the geese with some detail about the work you put in to get them. Instead we all got the shaft with just a pic of a pile of geese and another stupid team name. Not judging you, just trying to keep you from making an a$$ out of yourself.


BTW, What's wrong with Walmart? I know some good people that work hard at Walmart to make a few dollars and make ends meet.

Edit - Text from the other currently running thread -

I've just seen too many of these similar posts and I finally went off on you. My initial post was a little harsh and I will admit that. I'm really not upset about it, just making my point in a very direct manner. 

I'll admit I don't like seeing piles of birds on the internet, especially if it is just a pile without a sporting story. I also was very vocal against the waterfowl hunting contest they did in the past. I've got pics of piles of birds on my computer at home, but when anyone can logon to this website and see my pics, I want everyone to see the sport of hunting waterfowl, not piles of dead birds. Keep posting your successes, please just talk more about the sport and let people know what goes into having a great day in the marsh or field.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Toasty: Looks like a review of the rules section might be warranted at this time. I would take a close look at what can be posted section. Only 8 posts and you have started quite a following. Good Luck. Al.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I made my point, I'll back off.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

toasty said:


> I made my point, I'll back off.


We appreciate your input and concern, hopefully everyone will do their best to accommodate "TEAM LAME" in the future! TEAM HONKY TONK keep the pics coming, I am glad to see you boys smashing the birds.


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Toasty...what up with the attitude, how can you make judgments on someone you don't know....I know Honky and he puts his time in on getting the dial on geese and then permission. I have no idea why you would attack him or anyone else by calling them third graders, if you are jealous of others then maybe you should take up chess, soccer or something you can do by yourself  and give up hunting. 

We all come here to see what others have done and worked hard on getting some great limits and others for the fun of being with friends and the outdoors and give them the kudos they deserve. The pictures that Honky posted was a hunt in late November in the great ole USA not Canada plus this year not 5 years ago.

I've done some research and the team "MY HEARS HURT" because your head is up your @$$ is available. If you are so tired of these posts I would suggest you go start your own blog and stay off!


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

The team crap is really *******.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for being so accomodating Mr. Team Bullock Prostaffer Sir. I would guess this post wouldn't have gotten this far on your waterfowl board. 

I've often wondered if being a prostaffer makes your comments more legitimate or less legitimate. I mean you being a prostaffer means you spend a lot of time in the field so you have a lot of experience, but you get kickbacks for being on a staff of a peticular product. Since I never know what products you're trying to pimp, I will just have to ignore your comments. 

I've wasted too much time on this thread, I have enjoyed it, but I think I will turn in. I've got a hunt with Team Lame lined up for tomorrow morning. If we shoot a ton of birds and they're fairly bloody, I'll be sure to post some pictures with the background removed.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't figure out if its just some guys that named themselves after watching too many waterfowling DVD's or some dorks trying to break into the pimping scene.


Not impressed with pimps either, but whatever blows their skirts up I guess.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

toasty said:


> Thanks for being so accomodating Mr. Team Bullock Prostaffer Sir. I would guess this post wouldn't have gotten this far on your waterfowl board.
> 
> I've often wondered if being a prostaffer makes your comments more legitimate or less legitimate. I mean you being a prostaffer means you spend a lot of time in the field so you have a lot of experience, but you get kickbacks for being on a staff of a peticular product. Since I never know what products you're trying to pimp, I will just have to ignore your comments.
> 
> I've wasted too much time on this thread, I have enjoyed it, but I think I will turn in. I've got a hunt with Team Lame lined up for tomorrow morning. If we shoot a ton of birds and they're fairly bloody, I'll be sure to post some pictures with the background removed.


My thoughts exactly! 

It's hillarious to me that these guys get a couple of free calls, a little gear, and a bright orange and yellow sticker to put on their boat :?: , and no money...... and what do you know? they are now on a sweet team and better waterfowlers than the rest of us.

Either that or they just have bigger heads than the rest of us.

This is not pointed at anyone in particular, just remember that we are all jelous of YOU :twisted:

WHY DOES TEAM HANKY PANKY HAVE TO YELL!!!!!!


----------



## teamhonkytonk (Nov 14, 2008)

i might be part of a team but what is all this stuff on your signature on you fb boat race post as i recall it goes like this MEMBER OF
BOWHUNTERS OF UTAH
D.U.
D.W.
U.W.A.
M.D.F
now thats cool!!!


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

You're thinking of someone else, MINE goes to eleven!

But thanks for not yelling.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Bunch of fat guys with dickie doo's

Get off your team kick's, we don't care what you call your little club. If you want to join a meaningful team them PM me. I will hook you up with some new camo to wear once you become a member.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> It's hillarious to me that these guys get a couple of free calls, a little gear, and a bright orange and yellow sticker to put on their boat :?: , and no money...... and what do you know? they are now on a sweet team and better waterfowlers than the rest of us.
> Either that or they just have bigger heads than the rest of us.
> This is not pointed at anyone in particular, just remember that we are all jelous of YOU :twisted:


Amen brother!!

i guess that is the new lingo of words to describe you and your friends getting together to go hunting. so the "team" reference is in. just makes me laugh every time i see a reference to it. what are we in elementary school? we now have the gang of the playgrounds setting up on their turf.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Dangerfowl said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts exactly!
> ...


Exactly!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

EASY FELLERS !!!

I don't see a lot of Christmas Joy in this thread, lets tone it way down before somebody gets hurt !!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> EASY FELLERS !!!
> 
> I don't see a lot of Christmas Joy in this thread, lets tone it way down before somebody gets hurt !!!


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt said:


> The team crap is really *******.


You're kidding right? :wink: I have no idea how you'd have ever drawn that conclusion.









It still is a nice pile of geese though, regardless of who shot what where.


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Matt said:


> kingfish said:
> 
> 
> > Dangerfowl said:
> ...


I don't know why you guys have such a hard time with this, so what if I am with a group of friends who has a team name....I don't see how it hurts you at all! If I hunt with the same buddies throughout the year and if we have a name or not we are out there for the same reason as you to have a good time and hopefully have a decent shoot.

You all should be more concerned with Utard sky blasters and unethical hunters instead of my team name....it sounds like more jealousy than anything, so instead of accusing us a gradeschoolers......look in the mirror!

The team name does not make us professional meat hunters or rich spoiled "I only hunt guided hunts", there are some out there that do fall in this catagory but not us. I work hard for my money to pay for a boat and a nice shotgun and then have time to spend with friends on the marsh, trash talking and being dudes......Pleast just get off of your soapbox and relax and enjoy what we have until the skyblasters and anyone with a gun ruins it for all.....I can see it coming within the next 5 to 10 years. I hope I am wrong but it is getting worse every year! -)O(-


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I think it would have been fine if instead of "team" they used "crew" that would make all the difference :roll:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Or if they were just so cool, they only hunted over Bill Smiths. :roll:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm part of TEAM MOD................................... :mrgreen:

Boys this thing is going nowhere fast. Lets just accept others points of views and leave it lay. You want to hunt by yourself or as a group is all good by me. Can't we all be a part of TEAM WILDLIFE.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't care if you have a team name or not. I don't care what your pictures include or if they have an amazing story to go with them. I just wish I could have been there too cause it looks like you had fun and thats whats its all about!


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Or if they were just so cool, they only hunted over Bill Smiths. :roll:


what the hell is a bill smith is that a common name for dike bubba out at farmington bay. Cause I heard a dozen of those really bring in the birds :roll:


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> what the hell is a bill smith is that a common name for dike bubba out at farmington bay. Cause I heard a dozen of those really bring in the birds :roll:


those bill smith's really bring in the saw bills! get a limit of them in no time!!!! can you say lawn dart!!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

You get what you pay for, by spending more you will get those yuppie geese to commit that are not real fond of the Avery, Dakota, and FA decoys. Plus, it may give you social status. -*|*-


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Yeah, I'm part of TEAM MOD................................... :mrgreen:
> 
> Boys this thing is going nowhere fast. Lets just accept others points of views and leave it lay. You want to hunt by yourself or as a group is all good by me. Can't we all be a part of TEAM WILDLIFE.


 :shock: you're team is the only team that actually has alot of pull here. 

Actually I think the whole "team" thing isn't that bad, we've all been on some kinda team. It's the guys who have 6 rows of ".....Prostaffer",".......Decoys","......Calls","............". What this means is they have been tricked into pimping product that they aren't getting paid to advertise (unless you consider GIANT bright stickers payment), and may have actually had to pay for some of the gear.

And why is travis bullock trying to police our PUBLIC forum? Did he kick all but his five homies off his own?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Is "homies" a racial slur? :?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow this turned into a waste of two minutes of my time reading it :shock: 

Honky Tonk with a pile of geese like that, it had to have been a fun shoot. Nice work.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> And why is travis bullock trying to police our PUBLIC forum? Did he kick all but his five homies off his own?


 -Ov-

Also, I think those dekes are Dave Smiths.... but Bill works. Yuppie geese... I like it. You dont wave flags anymore, now they're attracted by slogan stickers flashing in the morning sun. :lol: Wish I had photo shop... its late and I'm wide awake so I could stand to be creative with some stickers for Team Lame.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> You get what you pay for, by spending more you will get those yuppie geese to commit that are not real fond of the Avery, Dakota, and FA decoys. Plus, it may give you social status. -*|*-


Thou shalt not covent they neighbors high end decoys or far superiour limits of birds than yours.

I think that is one of the 7 sins.


----------

